# Parrot Kong? (toy)



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get these now? My caique had one for years and it finally fell apart so I want to get a new one. Charlie used to love hanging onto his. I've googled etc and can't find anything! :2wallbang:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you mean like this one?

Kong Toy - Bird POWER Kong and Fun Clip

You could try talking to Scarlett to see if she has them or can get them, as they have an amazing array of parrot toys.

Home


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you, Carlycharlie - that's it exactly! Can't see it on the 2nd site but they do have quite a bit of stuff there. On the first site you have to spend a minimum of £10 so I browsed to see what other kind of birdy stuff they had (not a lot) but they have some beautiful outside bird feeders so I'm now sorely tempted ... :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad I could help :2thumb:

I knew they were not on the second website but the lady who runs it is VERY helpfull, just phone her for a chat or mail her what your looking for..........am sure she will do her best to hep find what you want :no1:


----------

